# Wie Fernseher anschließen?



## Daxelinho (27. Februar 2012)

Guten Morgen,

Ich habe vor mir einen Fernseher zuzulegen und wollte mich nun darüber informieren, wie ich anzuschließen habe und was für Spezifikationen der Monitor haben muss. Also, im Sommer bekommen wir eine Satelitenschüssel, bis dahin wäre es gut, wenn er über DVB-T angeschlossen werden kann. Brauchte ich dafür irgendwelche zusätzlichen Geräte? Und wie sieht es bei DVB-S aus? Brauche ich einen Reciever?

LG
Daxelinho


----------



## stevie4one (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wie Fernseher anschließen?*

Zunächst einmal muss es korrekt *D*VB-T oder* D*VB-S heißen . Wenn du einen Fernseher mit Triple-Tuner (für Kabel, Sat und Antenne) kaufst bist du empfangsseitig auf der sicheren Seite und für alle Wege gerüstet. Du kannst dann sofort über DVB-T (Antenne) fernsehen und wenn die Sat-Schüssel montiert ist den Fernseher auf DVB-S umstellen - kein Problem.

Also: Hat der Fernseher Receiver für den gewünschten Empfangsweg brauchst du nichts zusätzliches Kaufen um fernzusehen. Möchtest du evtl. weitere "Komfortfunktionen" (z.B. Aufnahme von HD+ Sendern) benötigst du allerdings zusätzliche Geräte.

An welchen TV hattest du denn gedacht bzw. wieviel wolltest du ausgeben?


----------



## Daxelinho (27. Februar 2012)

*facepalm* Meinte ich doch 
War wohl zu früh 

Habe schon einen Thread im Monitor-Forum erstellt  Dachte an einen 27-32" für ca 200€? Wohl eher nicht, oder? 

LG
Daxelinho

/€dit: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/monitore/205452-welcher-fernseher-passt-zu-mir.html


----------



## oldsql.Triso (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wie Fernseher anschließen?*

Nope...


----------



## Daxelinho (27. Februar 2012)

Wieviel müsste ich denn ausgeben? Also mit Tripletuner?


----------



## stevie4one (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wie Fernseher anschließen?*

Monitor oder Fernseher? Einen Monitor habe ich bislang nur mit Kabel- und Antennentuner gesehen, noch nie mit Sat-Empfang. Und nen vernünftiger Fernseher mit 32 Zoll und Triple-Tuner kostet um die *500€ *z.B. *Philips 32PFL7406K oder** Samsung UE32D6200*


----------



## Daxelinho (27. Februar 2012)

Einen Fernseher 
Und wenn ich DVB-T Tuner und Sat. Reciever nehme? Kommende da mit ~250 € hin?


----------



## stevie4one (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wie Fernseher anschließen?*

Die TV´s sind immer wie folgt ausgestattet:

1. DVB-T Tuner
2. DVB-T Tuner und DVB-C Tuner
3. DVB-T Tuner und DVB-C Tuner und DVB-S Tuner

Ich kenne kein TV das DVB-T und DVB-S Tuner hat. Da bleibt eigentlich nur der Kauf eines TV´s mit DVB-T Tuner und später einen externen Receiver für Sat nachkaufen, z.B. den LG Electronics 32LV5500 für um die 400€ oder den Samsung UE32D5000 für um die 360€ + Sat Receiver Humax HD NANO für um die 100€. In Summe wird´s nicht günstiger, aber die Ausgaben liegen halt zeitlich auseinander.


----------



## Bruce112 (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wie Fernseher anschließen?*

Also ich habe mir den toschiba 40 tl 868 g   gekauft vor 2 tagen   und schaue über Sat anlage diese version hatt auch  alles was man braucht  und bin von Bild sehr zufrieden ,ich hab mir direkt den genommen weil ich dadursch den HD reciver kauft spare + und bin auch für anderen methoden gerüstet .


Secam L 
TV-Norm D,K 
DVB-T-Empfang 
DVB-T2-Empfang (HD) 
DVB-S Empfang 
DVB-S2 Empfang (HD-Sat) 
DVB-C Empfang 
HDTV 


Toshiba Europe GmbH - 40TL868G   500 euro


----------



## Pulsar3000 (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wie Fernseher anschließen?*

Bei den HD-Receivern gibts aber auch wieder unterschiedliche Klassen (Auflösung + Qualität)

Die staatlichwen Sender  (ARD, ZDF, ...) kannste mit jeden HD-fähigen Receiver empfangen. Die privaten Sender (Pro7 und co ...), die laufen nur über HD+ Receiver.

Da kann man sich sehr leicht vertun.


----------



## Daxelinho (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wie Fernseher anschließen?*

Also der toschiba 40 tl 868 g sprengt dann doch meinen Preisrahmen 

LG
Daxelinho

PS: Ich wollte darauf hin weisen, das mir ein paar nette Kollegen aus dem Fachbereich Monitore auch helfen 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/monitore/205452-welcher-fernseher-passt-zu-mir-2.html


----------



## stevie4one (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wie Fernseher anschließen?*



Pulsar3000 schrieb:


> Bei den HD-Receivern gibts aber auch wieder unterschiedliche Klassen (Auflösung + Qualität)
> 
> Die staatlichwen Sender  (ARD, ZDF, ...) kannste mit jeden HD-fähigen Receiver empfangen. Die privaten Sender (Pro7 und co ...), die laufen nur über HD+ Receiver.
> 
> Da kann man sich sehr leicht vertun.


 
Meine Empfehlung für einen externen Sat-Receiver ist HD+ tauglich  inklusive 1 Jahr Gratisabo.


----------



## Daxelinho (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wie Fernseher anschließen?*

Und da kann man echt nichts am Preis machen? Zum Beispiel wenn ich nur 27" nehme.. Hilft das? Bin nämlich noch Schüler..

LG
Daxelinho


----------



## stevie4one (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wie Fernseher anschließen?*

Alles was kleiner als 32 Zoll ist, sind in der Regel Monitore. Wie wär es mit dem Samsung SyncMaster P2770HD. Für knapp 250€ inklusive DVB-T und DVB-C sowie Full HD, mit HDMI, DVI und Scart. Der PC könnte über DVI und ein externer Sat Receiver über HDMI verbunden werden.


----------



## Daxelinho (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wie Fernseher anschließen?*

Ok, danke  und noch eine Sache: Kann man den an die Wand hängen? Weil das muss er auch noch "können".

LG
Daxelinho


----------



## stevie4one (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wie Fernseher anschließen?*

Wandmontage ja, VESA Norm 100 x 100 mm

Du kaufst dann eine Wandhalterung die diesem Standard entspricht, das ist genormt!


----------

